
Portacle (portable Common Lisp IDE) 1.0 released - zeveb
https://portacle.github.io/
======
zeveb
Also, here's the blog post announcing it:
[https://reader.tymoon.eu/article/356](https://reader.tymoon.eu/article/356)

